# NSW State Sponsorship Payment



## icebreaker1928 (Aug 4, 2010)

Good day,

I'm trying to apply for NSW state sponsorship. On their website it says.

Skilled sponsored migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW



> The following non-refundable application fees must be paid by bank cheque or money order payable to Industry & Investment NSW and enclosed with your application:
> 
> Skilled Sponsored Visas (Sub classes 176, 886)
> $330.00 (including GST)
> Applications received from offshore applicants will be exempt from the GST component. The fees for these applications will be $300.00.


Now my questions are:
1. Is the currency Australian Dollar or US Dollar? (sorry if this seems like a stupid question, I need to be sure)
2. I've talked to my bank and they said that they will only issue draft bank cheque if this is AUD, they can only issue bank cheque for USD. ( what is the difference between draft bank cheque and bank cheque?)
3. If I have my bank cheque, should I just send this thru courier together with my documents? is this safe? I've called UPS and they said, they are not allowed to do that but if I insist, it will be tagged as mailers risk and they have no responsibility if the money is lost during shipment.

Anyone done this before? Really need your input on this one. tia.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

icebreaker1928 said:


> Good day,
> 
> I'm trying to apply for NSW state sponsorship. On their website it says.
> 
> ...


1) Obviously AUD.
2) for making payment... u can take international bank draft for 300$ with the correct 'payable to' and mention any local australia sydney branch. Bank staff would know the details.
3) Yes. Very much. DHL /UPS service is reliable and good. For proof take a xerox/ scan of the draft and keep it before sending it.

Good Luck.

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## icebreaker1928 (Aug 4, 2010)

MaddyOZ said:


> 1) Obviously AUD.
> 2) for making payment... u can take international bank draft for 300$ with the correct 'payable to' and mention any local australia sydney branch. Bank staff would know the details.
> 3) Yes. Very much. DHL /UPS service is reliable and good. For proof take a xerox/ scan of the draft and keep it before sending it.
> 
> ...


thank you very much for your reply sir...

I don't understand this part...



> mention any local australia sydney branch. Bank staff would know the details.


why do I need a local australian sydney branch? I thought I just need to address to Industry & Investment NSW


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

icebreaker1928 said:


> thank you very much for your reply sir...
> 
> I don't understand this part...
> 
> ...


In a Bank Draft there will be three sections.

Payable To - This will be the 'Industry & Investment NSW.....'

Sum of - 300 Australian Dollars

Payable at - This have to mentioned by the bank.

If you are taking the draft in BPI bank / Metro bank for example, the bank staff will be mentioning the payable at as the nearby BPI / Metro international partner branch. You have just make sure the payable at is mentioned in as a Bank in Australia, Bank staff will know what to mention in the payable @ field.

Good Luck.


----------



## icebreaker1928 (Aug 4, 2010)

MaddyOZ said:


> In a Bank Draft there will be three sections.
> 
> Payable To - This will be the 'Industry & Investment NSW.....'
> 
> ...


I see... now i understand... thank you so much for your help.
BTW, how do you know BPI and Metrobank? are you from Philippines? :confused2:


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

icebreaker1928 said:


> I see... now i understand... thank you so much for your help.
> BTW, how do you know BPI and Metrobank? are you from Philippines? :confused2:


Do i have to be in Philippines to know the list of banks? Google one stop source for all info u need 

List of banks in the Philippines - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Cheers!


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

Payable at should be Australia. this is how i entered when i got DD in Qatar. Other Bank details are entered by the Bank staff as most of the major banks have their account in with Australian Banks.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

1. Is the currency Australian Dollar or US Dollar? (sorry if this seems like a stupid question, I need to be sure)
Ans It is australian Dollar

2. I've talked to my bank and they said that they will only issue draft bank cheque if this is AUD, they can only issue bank cheque for USD. ( what is the difference between draft bank cheque and bank cheque?)
ans. It is one and the same thing...Just make sure that the bank which they issue for is a major bank in Australia..

3. If I have my bank cheque, should I just send this thru courier together with my documents? is this safe? I've called UPS and they said, they are not allowed to do that but if I insist, it will be tagged as mailers risk and they have no responsibility if the money is lost during shipment.
ans. I have sent DDs in Courier before and it is safe.
no need to tell UPS about this.. Just tell them that there are documents inside the cover..
Since it is not actual money there is nothing illegal about it..Its a draft which can be cashed only by the person to whom you are issuing it to..


----------



## icebreaker1928 (Aug 4, 2010)

Thank you so much guys for helping me...
Last friday I got a letter from NSW and I have an approval of their SS.
Thanks again.


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

icebreaker1928 said:


> Thank you so much guys for helping me...
> Last friday I got a letter from NSW and I have an approval of their SS.
> Thanks again.


congrats! in how many days?


----------



## icebreaker1928 (Aug 4, 2010)

eagleseye said:


> congrats! in how many days?


tnx eagleseye.

sent my application dec. 26, 2011
they approve it jan. 17, 2012
receive it jan. 27, 2012
it will expire in 90 days apr. 17,2012


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

icebreaker1928 said:


> tnx eagleseye.
> 
> sent my application dec. 26, 2011
> they approve it jan. 17, 2012
> ...


great.


----------



## Alan H (Nov 9, 2011)

Hey icebreaker what is your profession and is it normal for SS visas to take 21 days from submission to approval ?

That sounds almost to good to be true

Alan


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

Alan H said:


> Hey icebreaker what is your profession and is it normal for SS visas to take 21 days from submission to approval ?
> 
> That sounds almost to good to be true
> 
> Alan


Dear Alan,

he just got state sponsorship and not the VISA. he now needs to apply for the 176 visa which generally takes 3-12 months.

EE


----------



## icebreaker1928 (Aug 4, 2010)

Alan H said:


> Hey icebreaker what is your profession and is it normal for SS visas to take 21 days from submission to approval ?
> 
> That sounds almost to good to be true
> 
> Alan


Hi mate....

My skill is developer programmer.
NSW is really fast with their processing... there is someone here which is approved faster... check this link.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/96400-nsw-state-sponsorship-176-a-8.html

he is jair if I'm not mistaken.

BTW... it is not visa, it is state sponsorhip... cheers


----------



## Alan H (Nov 9, 2011)

Do you get to live in and around Sydney or are stuck in one of the regional territories ?


----------



## eagleseye (Oct 7, 2010)

Alan H said:


> Do you get to live in and around Sydney or are stuck in one of the regional territories ?


 No regional territories. thats another type of sponsorship. in this you can stay anywhere in NSW including Sydney.

EE


----------



## immig (Aug 1, 2011)

Many congrats ice. did you receive the result letter by courier or regular post??
I am afraid it might get lost here in my country if they are using regular. Also did you recieve any response by Email from them before sending you the approval??



icebreaker1928 said:


> tnx eagleseye.
> 
> sent my application dec. 26, 2011
> they approve it jan. 17, 2012
> ...


----------



## icebreaker1928 (Aug 4, 2010)

immig said:


> Many congrats ice. did you receive the result letter by courier or regular post??
> I am afraid it might get lost here in my country if they are using regular. Also did you recieve any response by Email from them before sending you the approval??


tnx...
I received it via regular post, that's why it took 2 weeks to arrive...
they haven't contacted me thru email except for the confirmation of the payment...


----------



## immig (Aug 1, 2011)

icebreaker1928 said:


> tnx...
> I received it via regular post, that's why it took 2 weeks to arrive...
> they haven't contacted me thru email except for the confirmation of the payment...


Thanks man, wish you all the best.


----------



## niks (Jan 10, 2012)

icebreaker1928 said:


> tnx eagleseye.
> 
> sent my application dec. 26, 2011
> they approve it jan. 17, 2012
> ...


Hey icebreaker,
COngratulations! for the approval
Gr8 news!

Well! even I am planning to apply for NSW sponsership.
most of my doubts are solved with this thread.

But regarding the fee payment.
I am planning to get the DD by "Thomas cook" 
Do u knw how is this service?

THanks & REgards,
Vikas


----------



## caroline-echo (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi there

My husband is planning to apply for state sponsorship to western Australia as his work is one of there needed skills YaY, my question is I thought this application was with no fee? So I have to pay a fee to apply for Ss and then the full visa after this?? 
I'm finding this all very confusing and expensive hehe but will be worth it in the end 
Also am I right that he dosnt need to take the English test as we are British?? And what about skills tests he is a boat builder with 12yrs experience but no formal qualifications so dose he need a test? And dose anyone know how much this costs?
Perhaps I need to call someone, maybe you guys could past me a link to a company that deals with migrating that I can call. There are so many I don't know which are the ones with the good reputation.
Any help greatly apprieciated 


Caroline xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2012)

Everyone needs a skills assessment if you are applying for an independent visa. He'll need to get assesed by TRA Boat Builder and Repairer - 399111

The english test depends on a few things.....
1, some pople must have it as part of their skills assessment British or not. 
2, If you can not get enough points you can get more by sitting the test. 
3, some states require it if they sponsor you.


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi All

Need a little help on NSW sponsorship

1. I see people made DD for NSW. On NSW website they have mentioned

*******************************
The following non-refundable application fees must be paid by bank cheque or money order 
*******************************

******************************
Australian Computer Society website says ( few months back I made DD for ACS)
Payment can be made by Cheque / Money Order / International bank draft
******************************

So does this means that ACS accept bank draft and NSW does not ?

I hope this is not the case as people made international bank draft for NSW

Can you please confirm?

2. I want to courier my application, so there is little confusion in the address.

In Form1 following address is specified

Applications should be posted to:
Manager, Skilled Migration
NSW Trade and Investment
GPO Box 5477
Level 49 MLC Centre
19 Martin Place
Sydney NSW 2000
Australia

Whereas on the site Skilled sponsored migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW
following address is mentioned

Applications should be posted to:
Manager, Skilled Migration
NSW Trade and Investment
Level 47 MLC Centre
19 Martin Place
Sydney NSW 2000
Australia
or
GPO Box 5477
Sydney NSW 2001
Australia
As you can see there is a slight difference so which is correct
Level 49 MLC Centre or Level 47 MLC Centre

Thanks to confirm

3. Once I send them the documents, do they acknowledge by email? Can we track our application?

4.How much time it normally takes and do they send approval by email or through post?


----------



## niks (Jan 10, 2012)

mimran said:


> Hi All
> 
> Need a little help on NSW sponsorship
> 
> ...



hello mimran,

for your first question.
Well! NSW accepts DD as well.
eg any international banks DD will work(eg HDFC)


for your second question.
I had sent the application to the address specified in FORM1.
They accepted it also.

BR,
niks


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

niks said:


> hello mimran,
> 
> for your first question.
> Well! NSW accepts DD as well.
> ...


Thanks. Do they provide any tracking online / acknowledgement email.
What are the timeline these days for NSW approvals


----------



## niks (Jan 10, 2012)

mimran said:


> Thanks. Do they provide any tracking online / acknowledgement email.
> What are the timeline these days for NSW approvals


Hello mimran,
Well! once they receive your documents they will send u an acknowledgement(email) for that(official receipt of documents).

Then they will send u the invoice copy of your fee acceptance(email).

After that they will get back only with the result of your sponsorship application through post and not by email.

*Note:* they might get back through email in case they need some more documents in between

Timeline:
----------
They take 3-4 weeks.
In my case it took around 27 days to get the approval.

BR,
niks


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

*Thanks and some info*

Thanks everyone for providing info about this. I applied for NSW on Mar 9, 2012 from Hyderabad and here is what I did.

I have a salary/savings account with Axis Bank. I have a priority banking a/c with Axis so I just had to call up the Relationship manager and he took care of the rest. 

Axis bank asked me to provide address proof, ID proof and supporting documentation as to why I need foreign exhange transaction. I gave them a print of the NSW form 1 and this page. Skilled sponsored migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

I also provided my savings a/c no for them to deduct the amount from my a/c. 

They gave me a DD instrument from an Australian Bank (J P Morgan chase in Sydney). The DD also had Axis bank printed below - this indicates that Axis bank has tie up with JP Morgan. 

Payable to : Industry & Investment NSW
Payable at : Australia


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

For benefit of others, I am attaching the DD I used for NSW payment. (I masked the DD no and other detail). 

My application hasn't reached them yet - I will post here if there was any issue with payment.


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

*Payment cheque rejected*

Seniors please help.

I got an email from NSW saying that they don't accept personal or business cheques. I had asked my bank to provide a banker's cheque and they gave me a foreign currency DD that I attached in the above post. 

They also accept money order from Australian post office. I have a close friend in Sydney who can do this for me. Should I go for it?


----------



## ptshah (Feb 13, 2012)

*Icicibank DD Got Rejetcted*

Hello Seniors,

Even the DD provided by ICICI Bank got rejected from NSW. I had received the same type DD as sraza.

Could you please tell me which payment method has worked before with NSW.
e.g. Thomas cook

Thanks in Advance


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

ptshah said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> Even the DD provided by ICICI Bank got rejected from NSW. I had received the same type DD as sraza.
> 
> ...


ptshah,
Sorry to hear that. I read somewhere that Thomas Cook doesn't work.

I asked my friend to create a money order in Australia and he posted on last thursday. I got acknowledgement and reference number from NSW and they mentioned lodge date as Mar 26. (My courier reached them on Mar 14 and I lost 12 days).


----------



## ptshah (Feb 13, 2012)

*Working Payment Method for NSW from India*

Hi sraza,

Thanks for providing the info..Unfortunately i donthave anone in australia to send the payment on my behalf..Even i would loose out on the acknowledgement date as my application was too receievd by them on 13th March 2012.

Hello Seniors,
Can anyone comment on a working payment method to NSW from india.

Thanks,


----------



## niks (Jan 10, 2012)

ptshah said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> Even the DD provided by ICICI Bank got rejected from NSW. I had received the same type DD as sraza.
> 
> ...



Hi,

I think u can get the DD through HDFC bank which will work.

ICICI, citibank, SBI will not work

Even THOMAS COOK will not work.

or else if you knw somebody in australia then u can ask him/her to send the money order on your behalf..this will work.


BR,
niks


----------



## piku (Mar 13, 2012)

niks said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think u can get the DD through HDFC bank which will work.
> 
> ...


niks 
r u sure that SBI will be rejected?? I have also got SBI hand written draft on the same lines as shown by sraza. And my docs are in transit. So should I start pursuing other methods to pay the amount???
Also will the NSW people send back the draft ? also do suggest how I can get the refund of the amount and the service charges deducted by SBI


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

*NSW SS Approved!*

Hi all,

I got approval from NSW yesterday. 

Applied on Mar 9, courier reached them on Mar 14. 
Got an email from them on Mar 20 that my payment has been rejected. 
Arranged australian money order which reached them on Mar 26. 
Received approval letter by post on Apr 2. It is dated Mar 26. 

Next step is to apply 176 online!


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

sraza said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got approval from NSW yesterday.
> 
> ...



Hello congrats

It seems mine will either take longer or get rejected because my acknowledgement date was 14th mar and no news til now


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

mimran said:


> Hello congrats
> 
> It seems mine will either take longer or get rejected because my acknowledgement date was 14th mar and no news til now


Thanks.

I hope you will get the positive result soon.


----------



## amiarm (Oct 24, 2012)

I have applied for NSW SS today...finger crossed for result.


----------



## zare1356 (Oct 29, 2012)

*NSW question*



amiarm said:


> I have applied for NSW SS today...finger crossed for result.


Please guide me:

I have an ACS assessment which it has expired on 27 July 2012.
Can I use this result for getting SS from NSW?
It takes 4 weeks for Revalidation it, I won't miss the time.

Thank you


----------



## reehan (Sep 24, 2012)

amiarm said:


> I have applied for NSW SS today...finger crossed for result.


Hi Amiarm,

When did you post your documents? Did NSW send acknowledgment through email?


----------



## amiarm (Oct 24, 2012)

reehan said:


> Hi Amiarm,
> 
> When did you post your documents? Did NSW send acknowledgment through email?


I am in sydney so i handed over personally to NSW department. Next day i received ack email and invoice.


----------



## amiarm (Oct 24, 2012)

zare1356 said:


> Please guide me:
> 
> I have an ACS assessment which it has expired on 27 July 2012.
> Can I use this result for getting SS from NSW?
> ...


You can not use your expired ACS.

Get your ACS renewed and then try your luck.


----------



## zare1356 (Oct 29, 2012)

*Acs*



amiarm said:


> You can not use your expired ACS.
> 
> Get your ACS renewed and then try your luck.


Thank you of your response.

I sent an email to ACS and they responded that they will re-validate my letter online and they will send me the letter by email(it takes about 3-4 weeks).

Is it possible to apply for NSW in meanwhile and then send the re-validate letter for them through email?


----------



## amiarm (Oct 24, 2012)

zare1356 said:


> Thank you of your response.
> 
> I sent an email to ACS and they responded that they will re-validate my letter online and they will send me the letter by email(it takes about 3-4 weeks).
> 
> Is it possible to apply for NSW in meanwhile and then send the re-validate letter for them through email?


I don't think so. You need to send your ACS result which is not expired. so, wait for some time and then apply.


----------



## sandeep2202 (Sep 28, 2012)

amiarm said:


> I am in sydney so i handed over personally to NSW department. Next day i received ack email and invoice.


I have also submitted my application in Sydney office in 25/10/2012 but still waiting for any acknowledgement.

Has anyone else has received the acknowledgement and receipt after submitting the NSW state sponsorship?


----------



## sandeep2202 (Sep 28, 2012)

icebreaker1928 said:


> Thank you so much guys for helping me...
> Last friday I got a letter from NSW and I have an approval of their SS.
> Thanks again.


Congrats !!!

I have few queries-

When you applied for state sponsorship, Have you received any ack and receipt for the application and payment? Also how much time they took to give you the ack of application and then what was the time frame to receive the approval?


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

sandeep2202 said:


> Congrats !!!
> 
> I have few queries-
> 
> When you applied for state sponsorship, Have you received any ack and receipt for the application and payment? Also how much time they took to give you the ack of application and then what was the time frame to receive the approval?


Sandeep did you get any results yet?


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi Friends,

I need clarification on the following.

1. I want to courier my application, so there is little confusion in the address.

In Form1 following address is specified

Applications should be posted to:
Manager, Skilled Migration
NSW Trade and Investment
GPO Box 5477
Level 49 MLC Centre
19 Martin Place
Sydney NSW 2000
Australia

Whereas on the site Skilled sponsored migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW
following address is mentioned

Applications should be posted to:
Manager, Skilled Migration
NSW Trade and Investment
Level 47 MLC Centre
19 Martin Place
Sydney NSW 2000
Australia
or
GPO Box 5477
Sydney NSW 2001
Australia
As you can see there is a slight difference so which is correct
Level 49 MLC Centre or Level 47 MLC Centre


Please guide ASAP as I am planning to send document by today.


----------



## sajid021 (Nov 15, 2012)

Dear Friend,

Need you urgent help.

I am planing to apply for NSW SS. Just want to clarify mode of payment AUD 300.

Do I need to make a BANK draft or DEMAND draft. 
I am not sure if both are same. 
I was planing to make a demand draft but in NSW web site its written make "money order", my agent told me to make "bank draft" and myself can make "demand draft" more easily and quickly.

Pls suggest.

Sajid.


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

sajid021 said:


> Dear Friend,
> 
> Need you urgent help.
> 
> ...



Hi Sajid,

You can send them any of them. Better if you can send them money order. I have send them FDD (Foreign Demand Draft ) of AUD 300. Although I did not get any acknowledgement till now. 

You can send FDD to them.

- Enjoy


----------



## jithus (Apr 6, 2013)

sraza said:


> For benefit of others, I am attaching the DD I used for NSW payment. (I masked the DD no and other detail).
> 
> My application hasn't reached them yet - I will post here if there was any issue with payment.


Hello sraza,

Was there any issue in the payment. Today I copied the details from your DD and took a DD in which Payable to is "Industry and Investment NSW". But when I checked NSW site it is "Trade and Investment NSW". Will it get rejected ? Please help me with a reply.


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

jithus said:


> Hello sraza,
> 
> Was there any issue in the payment. Today I copied the details from your DD and took a DD in which Payable to is "Industry and Investment NSW". But when I checked NSW site it is "Trade and Investment NSW". Will it get rejected ? Please help me with a reply.


Last week i received letter from NSW along with my earlier submitted D.D. stating that my $300 AUD pay "INDUSTRY & INVESTMENT NSW" (issued in Feb, 2013) is not a valid D.D. anymore

And now I have to submit a new D.D. $300 AUD pay "*NSW TRADE AND INVESTMENT*" :/


----------



## jithus (Apr 6, 2013)

I got mail from NSW stating it is valid.


----------



## lonelyplaneteer (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi,

I am going to post my documents tomorrow. I have my relatives in Australia. Can they send money order on my behalf?

How this will be synchronized with my application & money order?

I am really confused about the payment process. Need your help, senior guys! :-(


----------



## jithus (Apr 6, 2013)

little.banter said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I need clarification on the following.
> 
> ...


I used below given address to send courier and got approval:

Migration Services 190 Team
NSW Trade and Investment

Street address:
Level 47, MLC Centre
19 Martin Place
Sydney NSW 2000
Australia

If you are sending courier then u have to use street address(Which I given above) not PO Box address and the phone number which specified in the NSW website


----------



## About2013 (Jul 30, 2013)

jithus said:


> I got mail from NSW stating it is valid.


But i was told its not valid. :/ and they had even returned mine DD too. 

Those who are filling new NSW sponsorship application please use updated one.


----------



## caaustralia (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi,

I am in the process of filing my application for state sponsorship with NSW. Pls advise whether a DD of issued by ICICI bank through JP Morgan Chase payable in Sydney would be acceptable by NSW.

I have searched on this forum and found mixed results, for some it was accepted and for others it was not.
I am confused!!!!

Thanks in advance,


----------

